# scca class???



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so what class should i be in??? for now i've been running csp with v700 kumho's, and that disqualifies me from st class. then i was told that i should be running in fsp, i am very confused, help........


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

need help, please, i am not the only one who autocrosses here, right???


----------



## CivicSiRacer (Aug 28, 2002)

Well what class does your car start off with stock? And what mods do you have done?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You're in FSP


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so i'm supposed to be in a lower class than where i am, why?? i haven't really seen the rulebook yet, i just went with what my cousin said, who ironically owns a civic and is dominating that class....wherein my ass gets handed to me.....


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Look at the rulebook...easiest way to see where you're most competitive.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *so i'm supposed to be in a lower class than where i am, why?? i haven't really seen the rulebook yet, i just went with what my cousin said, who ironically owns a civic and is dominating that class....wherein my ass gets handed to me..... *


Civics belong in that class, Sentras (specifically 1.6l ones which I assume you have) belong in FSP. That's just the way it is.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, it's clear now, fsp it is then, thanks ya'll..........


----------

